# Trip to WV



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

In May I plan on taking a trip for trout into WV. Does any have any experience with taking a handgun there? I'll have one by then but not a CCW.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, if you wear it so it can be seen, you should be fine. But i would double check with West Virginia revised code first.
I can tell you that if you get a CHL, In ohio, it is recognized in WV


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

West Virginia also has reciprocity with Utah, so if you get your concealed firearm permit from Utah, it will be good as well.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I checked with handgunlaw.us and found that the AG in WV frowns on non-residents carrying openly but they do have reciprocal agreement with OH for CCW. how much is a CCW class?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

they range between 50-100 dollars. then the paperwork at the sheriffs office will run you another 60


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

benjaminrogers said:


> I checked with handgunlaw.us and found that the AG in WV frowns on non-residents carrying openly but they do have reciprocal agreement with OH for CCW. how much is a CCW class?


Does frowning on it mean it's illegal? Or just frowned upon? Personally, I wouldn't care if someone frowned upon me doing something that was perfectly legal.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

From the bottom of page 4 of the West Virginia Gun Brochure

"While West Virginia is an Open Carry state, only residents of West Virginia may do so"

And from Gary Slider of http://handgunlaw.us

"WV is open carry but the WV AG is stating Open Carry in West Virginia is only available to WV Residents."

So maybe frown upon isn't the correct term. Basically my understanding is if you are going to carry into WV you need a CCW.



TheCream said:


> Does frowning on it mean it's illegal? Or just frowned upon? Personally, I wouldn't care if someone frowned upon me doing something that was perfectly legal.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

benjaminrogers said:


> From the bottom of page 4 of the West Virginia Gun Brochure
> 
> "While West Virginia is an Open Carry state, only residents of West Virginia may do so"
> 
> ...


That's a bummer. CCW is on my to-do list, but it is way down there in priority.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Look into getting the Utah Non-Resident CCW. It covers more states for the same price. I think you have to have the Ohio first though. Pennsylvania doesn't have an agreement with Ohio but Utah does. So basically an Ohio CCW gets you into WV but not PA.



TheCream said:


> That's a bummer. CCW is on my to-do list, but it is way down there in priority.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't believe everything you read. Call the West Virginia State Police & they will tell you that you can open carry as a non-resident. Some individual cities, and there are very few, have ordinances against open carry. (like most every state) A note on a pamphlet is not the _law_, even if it leads you to believe so. 

Transport it with the magazine empty & the ammo in the trunk. Carry it fully loaded, completely visible from 3 sides & not in the city....and you are a law abiding citizen. 

Non residents can open carry in WV with no legal repercussions. 100% legal.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I had planned on calling them anyways but the pamphlet is from the Attorney General of West Virginia.



fallen513 said:


> Don't believe everything you read. Call the West Virginia State Police & they will tell you that you can open carry as a non-resident. Some individual cities, and there are very few, have ordinances against open carry. (like most every state) A note on a pamphlet is not the _law_, even if it leads you to believe so.
> 
> Transport it with the magazine empty & the ammo in the trunk. Carry it fully loaded, completely visible from 3 sides & not in the city....and you are a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Non residents can open carry in WV with no legal repercussions. 100% legal.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's worth mentioning, you could be in violation of hunting regulations at certain times of year if you're carrying. Those are about the only statutes in place for which you could be charged. There is zero case law regarding non residents carrying openly.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You can get the Utah without the Ohio.


----------



## JB3PO (Jan 3, 2012)

while in WV try the Cranberry


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JB3PO said:


> while in WV try the Cranberry


Gorgeous stream, but you'll share it with 800 other anglers.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Gorgeous stream, but you'll share it with 800 other anglers.


poo poo on the cranberry....go do north fork shavers, you should clean clock on the specks up there. just watch it , theres some crazy hill people up in that holler.


----------



## JB3PO (Jan 3, 2012)

TheCream said:


> Gorgeous stream, but you'll share it with 800 other anglers.



I go once a year for a week, we bike in at the upper gate about 6 miles in and ive never seen more then 10 people over the course of a week.
to each his own i guess.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Me and a buddy are planning a trip to camp out for a few days next month and fish.. Any suggestions on a good place to camp and good water access+ action? Was looking at going somewhere around Monogahela Nation forest on the cranberry. We usually go down to tennessee.

a PM would be appreciated,

+ any info on trout tags or permits. Thanks


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JB3PO said:


> I go once a year for a week, we bike in at the upper gate about 6 miles in and ive never seen more then 10 people over the course of a week.
> to each his own i guess.


I have been there three times and vow to never go back. I have never seen so many fishermen in my life...outside of maybe the day the stock truck hits Shavers Fork. When I have been to the Cranberry, you can fish the C&R sections in some relative peace. Leave it, and it's combat fishing _unless_ you go 5+ miles in. To that I say no thank you. Not when I can fish prettier water with more fish (wild fish, not stocked), easier access, and maybe see one other fisherman per weekend, if that.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I have been there three times and vow to never go back. I have never seen so many fishermen in my life...outside of maybe the day the stock truck hits Shavers Fork. When I have been to the Cranberry, you can fish the C&R sections in some relative peace. Leave it, and it's combat fishing _unless_ you go 5+ miles in. To that I say no thank you. Not when I can fish prettier water with more fish (wild fish, not stocked), easier access, and maybe see one other fisherman per weekend, if that.


I share similar feelings, Every shelter we biked past had a whole gang of gypsies living in it. The river is nice, but it was noisy at night, lots of litter around, just irritated me.


----------

